# The Slammer (scene 1)



## PhasesPantazis (Feb 17, 2005)

It's only scene 1. I want to know if I should continue it or not. Thanks.


The Slammer
_George Pantazis_

Cast
Louie
Alex
Nick
The Secretary

Scene 1

_The curtain rises and we see the Principal’s Office. In the center of the stage there are two wooden chairs and a bench. Behind the chairs there is a door with the words “PRINCIPAL’S OFFICE” in black bold. Beside the chairs, towards the left of the stage, is a reception with a desk and chair for the secretary. On the desk are a computer, paper, folders, pens, a coffee mug and a magazine, all relatively visible. On the wall above is a clock aimed at 1:15pm.

Already on the scene we see the Secretary reading her magazine and turning each page rapidly. Her hair is knotted up and she is wearing a pair of glasses with very thick black frames. She is wearing a white blouse and long black skirt. She looks to be in her late thirties early forties. On the bench we see Nick, seventeen years old, wearing the school’s khaki blue pants with the bottoms cut to make them look like flares and the school’s white dress shirt unbuttoned with the sleeves rolled up as far as they can go and a pair of black church shoes on his feet. In the shirt’s chest pocket is a pack of cigarettes. His hair is gelled messy with a cigarette tucked in comfortably behind his left ear and he is biting his nails.

Coming in from the left of the stage is Alex. He is tall with neatly spiked hair. He is wearing the school’s white dress shirt tucked out of his dark blue jeans and black church shoes. He is carrying a bag around his back. _

SECRETARY, _staring up at Alex and then becoming aloof_: Name please?

ALEX: Alex, Ms.

SECRETARY, _annoyed_: And who sent you in?

ALEX: Well, Ms.-uh-_looking for a nametag_-Secretary, one of your finest educators, Sir. Breckmen himself. 

SECRETARY, _looking down at her magazine and flipping the page_: And why’d he send you here for?

ALEX, _a little embarrassed looking down at his pants_: Well, you see, I seemed to have misplaced my, um, proper school uniform pants—not that I don’t like the school uniform or anything—

SECRETARY, _pointing with her index finger towards the chairs_: Take a seat. The principal will be with you shortly.

ALEX: Thank you, ma’am.

_Alex walks towards one of the chairs, puts down his bag and sits down. He notices Nick still biting on his nails._

ALEX, _to Nick_: You’re still here?

NICK, _giving up on his nails_: Man, I live here. _Turning to the Secretary. _Ain’t that right, Kathie?

SECRETARY, _looking up from her magazine_: For the last time, Nick, stop calling me by my first name._ Takes a sip of her coffee_. God, you kids these days have no respect.

NICK, _still talking to the secretary_: No really, Kathie. How’s your son? And what about the man of the house? How’s he treating you?

SECRETARY: I’m not going to say it again, Nick.

NICK, _turning to Alex_: What I say that was so mean?

ALEX, _shrugs_: I don’t know, Nick. What’d you do this time?

NICK, _slouching in his chair_: Oh hell, I dunno if I’m obligated to say.

ALEX, _eyes widen in interest_: You get in a fight or something?

NICK: No—nothing like that. Hey, did Mrs. Smith happen to give back any of the essays?

ALEX: I don’t think so. Why? D’you do it?

NICK: Hell no! _Light pause._ I just want to make sure Louie got a good mark.

ALEX: Why’s that?

NICK, _blowing on his nails and rubbing them on his shirt_: So I can copy off him.

ALEX: I don’t know about that. You’ll have to ask him.

NICK, _getting up from the bench and grabbing his crotch_: Yeah, well, I gotta go piss anyway. _Turning to the Secretary._ Hey Kathie, listen, I’m gonna go out for a stroll, hold my calls. 

SECRETARY: You can’t leave the office yet, Nick. Not till after school.

NICK,_ leaning on her desk_: C’mon, Kathie. You expect me to hold it for another _Looks up at the clock _another two and a half hours? You’re kidding me, right? I swear, I’ll take a leak in your coffee mug. _Grins sinisterly, grabbing her mug and looking inside._ Need a refill?

SECRETARY, _angrily_: Nick, return to your seat before I call Mr. Booth in to set you straight.

NICK, _moving towards the front of the stage facing the audience_: Never mind, Kathie. _Unzipping his pants. _I’ll just let it rip right here.

SECRETARY, _getting up from her chair_: All right! All right! You have five minutes, Nick. Any more and I’ll send Mr. Wilson to get you.

NICK, _to Alex_: Who the hell is Mr. Wilson?

ALEX: He’s the new hall monitor.

NICK, _as he’s exiting the stage to the left_: Jesus Christ, how long have I been in this joint? We have a friggin’ hall monitor? 

_The Secretary gets up from her desk carrying a folder. Alex continues to sit, legs and hands crossed with an impatiently look on his face._

SECRETARY: I have to go make photocopies of these. If that devil-child isn’t sitting on this bench by the time I get back—Christ, you kids these days have no respect.

_The Secretary exits from the right of the stage.

There is a pause and Alex is tapping his foot nervously on the ground. He checks his watch, looks up at the clock on the wall and tries to align his watch with the clock. Suddenly, Louie enters from the left of the stage taking his bag off and throwing it staggeringly across the stage._

LOUIE, _angrily_: I’ve had about enough of this damn school!

_Louie is wearing his school uniform, black shoes, blue khaki pants and a white-buttoned shirt; his shirt is tucked in and buttoned. He sits down on the chair next to Alex, his elbows resting on his knees pulling his long hair back and sighing heavily._

ALEX: What happened?

LOUIE: Ah, it’s nothing.

ALEX: No really, what happened?

LOUIE: What are you in the slammer for?

ALEX, _pointing at his blue jeans_: Breckmen caught me wearing jeans in class. I hate the uniform.

LOUIE, _angrily_: Are you serious? Because of pants you’re in trouble? _Untucks his shirt and tears his buttons loose and takes one shoe off and throws it towards the audience. _Goddamn, I hate this place. 

ALEX: So, what happened with you?

LOUIE, _rubbing his eyes with his hands_: Man, you don’t wanna know.

ALEX: That bad?

LOUIE: You know, man, girls are so stupid.

ALEX, _miserably_: Amen to that. So, what happened?

LOUIE: Mr. MacMillan caught me skipping.

ALEX,_ cocking an eyebrow_: Skipping? But don’t you have spar?

LOUIE, _enthusiastically_: I do, I really do. _Less enthusiastic. _But you see...I have it last period, not third period.

ALEX: Wait a minute. Let me get this straight. You skipped class and then have a spar next? Why the hell didn’t you just go home? Who stays at school when they don’t go to class?

LOUIE: Well, I was gonna go to class. But you know—

ALEX: No, I don’t. Elaborate.

LOUIE: I was with Abby.

ALEX,_ rolling his eyes and slouching_: Oh, Jesus. Abigail again?

LOUIE: Shaddap, will you?

ALEX: So what happened?

LOUIE: Nothing, she told me to stick around with her till her next class. So, I figured, I can either go to class and learn absolutely nothing or—I can be with my babie, sweetie, darling.

ALEX: That’s what you call her?

LOUIE: What?

ALEX: Baby, sweetie, darling? _Shaking his head. _Pf, you’re a joke, man.

LOUIE,_ loudly_: What? What would you call your girlfriend?

ALEX: I dunno—baby cakes, sweet cheeks. Anything but babie, sweetie, darling. There’s no substance in that. Broaden your horizons, man. 

LOUIE, _crossing his arms_: Well, she likes it.

ALEX: That girl, man, I hate to break it to you—but she’s all sorts of wrong for you.

LOUIE, _annoyed_: Can I just finish my goddamn story?

ALEX: So you were skipping.

LOUIE: Yeah, and we were outside. Right in the back of the school, right? Where no one can see us. And then you know who comes out the back doors?

ALEX, _shaking his head with his hand on his forehead_: This is the worst story I’ve ever heard.

LOUIE: That sonuvabitch, MacMillan! I swear to God, man!

ALEX: So what? Did he catch you guys doing anything? Making out?

LOUIE, _embarrassed_: Not exactly.

ALEX, _excitingly_: You guys were doing something else! On school property! _Holding his hand out for a high-five. _Louie, you stud—

LOUIE, _interrupting_: No man, we were holding hands.

ALEX: That’s it?

LOUIE: That’s it.

ALEX, _shaking his head with his hand on his forehead_: This is the worst story I’ve ever heard.

LOUIE: So he comes up to me and asks me why I’m not in class.

ALEX: And you buckled?

LOUIE: You know me, man, I panic in panicky situations.

ALEX: That must really be a turn-on for Abigail, eh?

LOUIE: So I made up some sleazy story about my brother picking me up and taking me to the, uh, what I say again? Oh, yeah, hairdressers—or was it dentist? Whatever, the bottom line is—I gotta show up with short hair on Monday.

ALEX: So he sent you to the office. That stinks.

LOUIE: Yeah, and you want to know what Abigail said I should’ve told him?

ALEX: What?

LOUIE: She’s like, “Why didn’t you tell him you were with me?” Like that would really be any more convincing. You think MacMillan would believe that? 

ALEX: Not till school freezes over.

LOUIE: That’s what I said.

_Pause._

ALEX: So that’s why she’s stupid?

LOUIE: No. It’s other stuff.

ALEX: Lay it on me.

LOUIE: I really shouldn’t.

ALEX: Sure, you should.

LOUIE: It’s just that—I’ve liked this girl forever. Since grade kindergarten for the love of God. And now things are finally picking up.

ALEX: I hear ya, so what’s the problem?

LOUIE, _embarrassed_: I don’t have a car.

ALEX, _sympathetic_: Oh, Louie, sorry to hear that. No car is the lady-repellant. No one wants to go out with a guy who doesn’t have a car. Does she know?

LOUIE: Yeah, she does. And she said it doesn’t bother her.

ALEX: It bothers her.

LOUIE: You think?

ALEX: You think she wants to go on her first date by subway? Girls don’t like that kind of stuff. Especially now. This is our last year, man. Last year. They expect cars, they expect diamond rings. And not just any car. We’re talking fancy, fast, and expensive.

LOUIE: Expensive being the key.

ALEX: Yep.

LOUIE: Will a Civic do? I can afford a Civic.

_Alex shakes his head._

LOUIE: Cavalier?

_Alex shakes his head._

LOUIE: I could borrow my mom’s van.

_Alex shakes his head._

LOUIE, _miserably_: Well this just sucks.

ALEX, _noticing Louie’s angst_: Maybe it doesn’t bother her. I’m probably wrong. Yeah, that’s it, I’m wrong. You guys’ve gone on a date, haven’t you?

_Louie shakes his head._

ALEX: Really? Haven’t you two been at it for months now?

LOUIE, _slouched with hands covering face_: Oh themou. She’s gonna dump me.

ALEX, _patting Louie on the shoulder_: No, Louie. It’s okay. She can’t dump you. You guys aren’t even going out.

LOUIE, _sarcastically_: Thanks, Alex. You’re a true friend. Always know how to turn a bad situation worse.

ALEX: Don’t blame me.

_There’s a pause. Louie is resting his elbows on his knees with his head down._

ALEX: You know what?

LOUIE,_ not looking up_: What?

ALEX: Have you even asked her out?

LOUIE, _looking up_: Well, not exactly.

ALEX: What do you mean?

LOUIE: I’ve asked her out for lunch a couple of times.

ALEX,_ sarcastically_: So you guys had your first date in the school’s cafeteria? You are one cheap SO—

LOUIE, _interrupting_: Shaddap, will you? What’s your point?

ALEX: I’m serious, though. No joke. You should ask her out on a real date.

LOUIE: And what if she says no?

ALEX, _mumbling away from Louie_: Oh, she’ll definitely say no.

LOUIE: What was that?

ALEX: I said, uh, she’ll definitely not say no.

LOUIE: How do you know?

ALEX: You spend so much time with her in school. Why would she say no?

LOUIE, _getting up from his chair_: You’re right. I should ask her out.

_Louie grabs his shoe, puts it on and then starts towards the left of the stage._

ALEX: Where you going?

LOUIE: I’m gonna go find Abigail and ask her out for a dinner and movie.

ALEX: Sure beats the school’s fries. You’re just gonna leave?

LOUIE: No one saw me come in.

ALEX: Right. _Light pause. _Just make sure MacMillan doesn’t catch you again.

LOUIE: Are you kidding me? I’ll be back before you know it.

_(Blackout)_


----------



## PhasesPantazis (Feb 20, 2005)

*bump*

Just want to know whether I should continue or not. And, of course, advice is welcome where advice is needed. Thank you.


----------



## Burning (Feb 21, 2005)

Very long but good.


----------



## PhasesPantazis (Feb 21, 2005)

Thanks for the read, Burning


----------



## wackeychan (Apr 3, 2005)

*!*

put DIRECTIONS and LINES apart from each other.  Making one italic isn't going to do it.  Learn to block these things so they intertwine.  otherwise pretty ok.


----------

